# Master Wong



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)

What do you all think of Master Wongs Wing Chun? He's certainly entertaining 

Wing Chun Tai Chi JKD - Master Wong


----------



## Martial D (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Danny T (May 24, 2017)

Martial D said:


> What do you all think of Master Wongs Wing Chun? He's certainly entertaining


He is very good at being entertaining.


----------



## Headhunter (May 25, 2017)

He annoys me he's to ott


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> What do you all think of Master Wongs Wing Chun? He's certainly entertaining
> 
> Wing Chun Tai Chi JKD - Master Wong


 
Yeah, I love the videos where he runs through maybe 10 techniques to defend against various attacks. Just before he explains every technique, he always says, "We do dis here...it's very basic and simple." LOL


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

Ya, he is a good showman. However, I am more interested in your opinions on his wc.


----------



## Danny T (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ya, he is a good showman. However, I am more interested in your opinions on his wc.


Yeah...already gave it... "He is very good at being entertaining."


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

So you think his wc is bad then. Ok, why do you think that?

Technical specifics.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

Personally, I don't know about his structure or how he does in chi sao or anything like that. However, I will say that there is only one thing he does that I dislike: it seems like in a lot of his videos, bong sao is his go-to first technique. I'm not sure why he does that. I can't imagine leaping into a fight with bong sao first; it's always seemed to me to be one of those techniques that happens almost by accident. lol


----------



## Vajramusti (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ya, he is a good showman. However, I am more interested in your opinions on his wc.





wingchun100 said:


> Personally, I don't know about his structure or how he does in chi sao or anything like that. However, I will say that there is only one thing he does that I dislike: it seems like in a lot of his videos, bong sao is his go-to first technique. I'm not sure why he does that. I can't imagine leaping into a fight with bong sao first; it's always seemed to me to be one of those techniques that happens almost by accident. lol


-----------------------------------------------He is trying to piggyback on wingchun and his is bad wing chun,


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Personally, I don't know about his structure or how he does in chi sao or anything like that. However, I will say that there is only one thing he does that I dislike: it seems like in a lot of his videos, bong sao is his go-to first technique. I'm not sure why he does that. I can't imagine leaping into a fight with bong sao first; it's always seemed to me to be one of those techniques that happens almost by accident. lol


That's a good observation. Bong put you under, which is rarely advantageous unless you are wary of a takedown; and even then it doesn't usually leave you in position to grab double underhooks.


----------



## O'Malley (May 25, 2017)

As a Master, he's had to pass a lot of grading exams to get where he is now.

One might say that he's been Wong on so many levels...


----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)

He does Pan Nam Wing Chun. Features of Pan Nam Wing Chun include:

- Slightly different approaches to the three forms
- Chi Sao with little rolling (Poon Sao)
- A very unique Mook Jong Set
- A 90/10 weight distribution (like in WT)
- A unique Bat Jam Do set and Luk Dim Boon Gwun set
- Additional Chin-Na from Hong Kuen
- An emphasis on striking with the Biu Sao 
- A much harder approach to blocking

If you look at his Wing Chun from a Yip Man perspective, naturally it will appear... different. That is not to say it's wrong. It's Pan Nam Wing Chun, not Yip Man Wing Chun.


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> He does Pan Nam Wing Chun. Features of Pan Nam Wing Chun include:
> 
> - Slightly different approaches to the three forms
> - Chi Sao with little rolling (Poon Sao)
> ...



He is very ellusive about who his sifu is. I assume you grepped this from his movements?


----------



## wckf92 (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> - A unique Bat Jam Do set and Luk Dim Boon Gwun set



Interesting. Can you provide any further info and/or link any video's or websites to learn more? Thx dude.


----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> He is very ellusive about who his sifu is. I assume you grepped this from his movements?


Yes, his movements and forms tell me it is Pan Nam.


----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)




----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> Interesting. Can you provide any further info and/or link any video's or websites to learn more? Thx dude.


Check the videos I posted above, you can see he's doing Pan Nam Bat Jam Do.


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

Good eye Dan.

Are you a student or a sifu?

What lineage do you represent?


----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Good eye Dan.
> 
> Are you a student or a sifu?
> 
> What lineage do you represent?


Always a student... I've studied multiple Wing Chun lineages. 

My first sifu studied TWC under William Cheung.

My current sifu studied under several different sifus: Wong Shun Leung, Chu Shon Tin, Sunny Tang.

I also have some experience in Pan Nam style.

As a side note I also study other Kung Fu styles, not just Wing Chun.

I always love when people argue over lineage, because from my perspective, most of it is 90% the same anyways.


----------



## wckf92 (May 25, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Are you a student or a sifu?



A good Sifu is always a student


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> Always a student... I've studied multiple Wing Chun lineages.
> 
> My first sifu studied TWC under William Cheung.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the personal questions. I have just recently had some epiphanies (why sparring with boxers oddly enough) about wing chun dynamics in live combat that I've been carrying around for a couple decades, and where better to pick the brains of a spectrum of practitioners?

As for lineage wars, I'm an orphan anyway. I still don't know with any certainty what lineage my training comes from. I'm interested in what I can grep from any and all styles.


----------



## KPM (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> Yes, his movements and forms tell me it is Pan Nam.



I've seen other people familiar with Pan Nam WCK  say the same.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 25, 2017)

Best wing chun discussion so far.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Best wing chun discussion so far.




HEY!!! What about the ones I have started? :-( lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> HEY!!! What about the ones I have started? :-( lol


lol.  Any Wing Chun discussion that doesn't turn into a Right and Wrong Wing Chun debate is always a good discussion.


----------



## Martial D (May 25, 2017)

There are actually a lot of things Wong does I like. He is ferrocious in his attack, and thinks outside the box.

He doesn't seem to free spar though, so it's all conceptual..but I like conceptual.


----------



## Tames D (May 26, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol.  Any Wing Chun discussion that doesn't turn into a Right and Wrong Wing Chun debate is always a good discussion.


It's still early.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 26, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol.  Any Wing Chun discussion that doesn't turn into a Right and Wrong Wing Chun debate is always a good discussion.


 
Or in this case...

Right

and

Wong.

Sorry, could not help it.


----------

